# Any shirts with out tags or labels



## nohl33 (Nov 12, 2011)

hello. i am starting a clothing company and i was wondering if there were any companies that sold blank t shirts with absolutly 100% no writing, logos, or anything on it. Do i need to order it from china. i just need help with this question. thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You probably won't find any completely "tagless" blank t-shirts because t-shirts have to have some type of tags in them when they are made for sale.

You may find t-shirts with easy to tear away tags which makes it easy for relabeling. There's a list of those type t-shirts here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t51133.html

When people want t-shirts with their own brand tag in the neck label, they usually just buy whatever t-shirt brand they like and remove tags (whether it's woven in like American Apparel or tear away like Alstyle) and then have the screen printer they work with sew in new tags for them or screen print a printed label in the neckline.


----------



## shirtsinbulk (Feb 6, 2009)

The Tagless T-shirts by Hanes are really popular. They are also soft as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shirtsinbulk said:


> The Tagless T-shirts by Hanes are really popular. They are also soft as well.


Those t-shirts still have printed tags in the neckline. The original poster was asking for t-shirts totally without tags.


----------



## hope4man (Nov 2, 2011)

i dont know of any except for the tear away tags that seam pretty good. i used to use the hanes 4980 but then they went completely tagless and started transferring their logo on the inside of the neck


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

anvil tearaway tag. you just pull on it and it comes out, they are pretty good. they dont shrink or lose shape either


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

here is the link Anvil Heavyweight Blue Label T-Shirt - Style A779 - From PAG Leisurewear


----------



## hanan24 (May 25, 2011)

I want to start my brand but still don't have a federal tax ID to order blank t-shirt from American Apparel, so what should I do I need help.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

hanan24 said:


> I want to start my brand but still don't have a federal tax ID to order blank t-shirt from American Apparel, so what should I do I need help.


are you sure you cant order from them without a tax id? give them a call or send an email to check. If not then see if they have them on ebay, alot of people sell blank apparel at wholesale prices on ebay, and the postage costs are usually cheaper than from the main distributers.
Most wholesalers dont "need" a tax id to buy from them, not here in the UK atleast


----------

